# Professional Bodybuilder?



## bigguns247 (Jul 22, 2011)

*Too old?*​
Yes 1263.16%No736.84%


----------



## bigguns247 (Jul 22, 2011)

Hi all, I'm now 37 years old and weigh 15 1/2 stone with 25% bf at a height of 5ft 11. I've just lost my job and think I can dedicated the next four or five years fully to bodybuilding. I'm willing to take at least 1000mg per week and non stop to reach my goal, even if it kills me. Do you think I could become a top rated bodybuilder or am I too old and too late to do so?


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

did you get a big pay off or something mate?


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Well if you drop down to about 8% then you will weigh around 12 stone, so you will have a heck of a lot of food and gear to stick in yourself.


----------



## bigguns247 (Jul 22, 2011)

I've got around £30,000 to play with, plus i'm getting half the value of my house (around £75,000 after split) in settlement from divorce from my wife.


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

A top pro, doubtful. A decent competitor quite possibly. Top bros as built from close to 20+ years of living like a bodybuilder from a young age not just 5 years when they have the time.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Lol

I'd open a gym mate that's your best bet


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

simple answer no chance in hell mate


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

big_jim_87 said:


> Lol
> 
> I'd open a gym mate that's your best bet


now theres a thought


----------



## bigguns247 (Jul 22, 2011)

I know it sounds sad but I've moved back to my mums rent free, theres a gym five minutes walk away which is £3 per week membership, and I have all day to eat and train.


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

Most likely the answer is no for the below reasons:

1 ~ Very unlikely you have the genetics to be a top bodybuilder, very few do and you probably would have figured it out by now if you did

2 ~ That wouldn't be enough money imo to last you for a whole bunch of years AAS, insulin, HGH and the food/rent etc

3 ~ You are probably too old to start developing the type of mature muscle the top level pros have

4 ~ Why do you want to be a top rated bodybuilder anyway? There's not much money in it except for the extremely elite...

5 ~ Whilst you might feel determined now, you would probably find that life will get in the way of bodybuilding...


----------



## bigguns247 (Jul 22, 2011)

Point 5 - I feel my job, social life and marraige did comprimise my bodybuilding for at least the past 15 years and from now on nothing is going to get in the way of my bodybuilding, I have no interest in women anymore as I can do without the hassle that comes with relationships. Point 4 - I would like to be a top rated bodybuilder for the love of the sport!. Point 3 - That's what I'm afraid of. Point 2 - How much do you think i'll need? Point 1 - Hopefully enough gear, IGF 1, HGH, will overcome these factors.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

way too old imo just my opinion though

most pros show signs of pro genes at very young age


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

If it's taken most of the top rated pros 10 years plus to get to where they are, taking into consideration the fact they have the genetics and had youth on their side, why do you think you could do it in less than half that time?

You could without doubt build an impressive body in your time scale, but to reach the top .01% of the profession? No, never gonna happen.

Good luck though


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

bigguns247 said:


> Point 5 - I feel my job, social life and marraige did comprimise my bodybuilding for at least the past 15 years and from now on nothing is going to get in the way of my bodybuilding, I have no interest in women anymore as I can do without the hassle that comes with relationships. Point 4 - I would like to be a top rated bodybuilder for the love of the sport!. Point 3 - That's what I'm afraid of. Point 2 - How much do you think i'll need? Point 1 - Hopefully enough gear, IGF 1, HGH, will overcome these factors.


Women will come back into your life, they always do with all of us. Booze is the other big destroyer.

The top pros have amazing genetics and shedloads of gear, you can't reach the top without both. Guys with weak genetics usually bloat up but lack symmetry and can't hold the muscle when they lower dosages/come off


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

bigguns247 said:
 

> I've got around £30,000 to play with, plus i'm getting half the value of my house (around £75,000 after split) in settlement from divorce from my wife.


The 105k would be better invested elsewhere, get in great shape through BBing yes but don't expect any money... i know some people who are in sh!t hot shape but make fcuk all, just the odd free tub of creatine etc... personally i'd invest the money and still train for my own needs, not to make money as it's not gonna happen, you have lots of younger competition


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

p.s i'm not a negative person, i'm just seeing it from a business perspective


----------



## bigguns247 (Jul 22, 2011)

I feel the last eighteen years have just flow by, and all i've got to show for it is a failed marriage, estranged from my children, lost my job. Yes I'll have a bit of cash, but I still have the dream from being a kid of at least being a professional nabba Mr Universe bodybuilder, I don't want the next five years to have been for nothing too!

P.s money and material things dont mean anything to me any more, I may dress like a tramp but I want to be the best built person I can be. And I want It to be in the next five years, as I can't see myself wanting to live past fifty years old.


----------



## golden (Dec 10, 2011)

you plan on working at some point or just pumping iron all day?


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

bigguns247 said:


> I feel the last eighteen years have just flow by, and all i've got to show for it is a failed marriage, estranged from my children, lost my job. Yes I'll have a bit of cash, but I still have the dream from being a kid of at least being a professional nabba Mr Universe bodybuilder, I don't want the next five years to have been for nothing too!
> 
> P.s money and material things dont mean anything to me any more, I may dress like a tramp but I want to be the best built person I can be. And I want It to be in the next five years, as I can't see myself wanting to live past fifty years old.


So your gonna get hench, win a trophy and then kill yourself :lol:


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

Ask yourself another question...

Do you think you could become a professional football player? Say for an average/bottom premier level team or good championship division team.

Then ask yourself could you be a professional bodybuilder when it is harder to become an IFBB pro than it is to be a premiership football player.

What do you think?

Obviously it is not impossible, very few things are impossible. But the chances are extremely stacked against you.

HOWEVER...If you did train balls to the wall (you're 37 now) then you could possibly be a decent amateur bodybuilder and win regional shows by the time you are 45, in the over 40's category. Then...again depending on how hard you train and eat and what your genetics are like, towards your late 40's, 48-49 perhaps have a shot at the british title over 40's category.

Even go into the over 50's at ifbb european and world championship level if you carry on and keep improving into your 50's.

So you still can become a good bodybuilder, nothing to stop you there. But to become a good ifbb pro bodybuilder, sorry bud, no chance.

Jay cutler won the us nationals at about age 22, 30 years old when he won his first olympia (something like that), even now, hes about yours age.

Bodybuilding at that level is more genetics than anything else anyway. Infact, you could bang in whatever they take, you could eat more than them, you could train harder than them...you still wont get a physique like theres. Simple fact that their bodies respond differently to hypertrophy training and also different shaped muscle bellies etc.

But still, take up bodybuilding and enjoy it...then in 4-5 years when you feel happy with your physique, do a first timers or an over 40's contest mate. All good fun, you have started very late, but doesnt mean to say that you cant be a decent masters or seniors competitor with enough effort


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

bigguns247 said:


> I've got around £30,000 to play with, plus i'm getting half the value of my house (around £75,000 after split) in settlement from divorce from my wife.


If this is a serious thread you are writing, i will give you serious advice for the question you are asking. Raptor has already helped you mate.

DO NOT TRY TO DEDICATE YOUR LIFE TO BECOMMING A PRO BODYBUILDER (IFBB PRO). (nabba mr universe is still an amateur show, it is probably one of the highest amateur shows one can win, along with ifbb europeans, ifbb amateur arnold classic and ifbb worlds).

The chances at 37 years old (without even started bodybuilding yet) of winning the overall british title are very close to zero. Probably the same chance you have as playing football for an average premiere league team.

HOWEVER as raptor said, with 105k in the bank you have an opportunity to do some very clever investments. If you can do it correctly and possibly get a good business partner who can contribute capital and knowledge, you could build up a good gym and then have your own gym. If it is a good gym then it will inevitabley attract competitors and also somewhere for you to work and train. You can put in personal trainers and charge them rent to train their clients there, make money from that (if the gym has suitable facilities) and also of course membership fees.

You will then get to go to competitions with people that compete in your gym, you could enter masters contests (over 40's) when you are ready and then into the seniors as well (over 50's) and get a good reputable gym where you will then become part of the bodybuilding community as well and go to shows together, travel to expo's over the world etc...basically enjoying the bodybuilding community and getting respect because of your gym.

What i mentioned above might sound a lot of hard work...it IS A LOT OF HARD WORK. But with the hard work then it is at least in the realm of possibility.

Believe me... in order to become an IFBB pro if you havent done bodybuilding before and are age 37 already, will be harder work than the goal that i mentioned above... a lot harder work im afraid mate.


----------



## bigguns247 (Jul 22, 2011)

Yes, just pure working out five or six times a week for the next four or five years not working (or claiming benefit before you ask) and yes, I've taken gear on and off for the past eighteen years, typical course has been sus 250 x4 per week with either 10 DB per day or one nap 50 per day, used to get me to 18 stone. The down side I used to think bad thoughts and instead of supressing them in my head I verbalisd them outloud to family and friends, usually over the most innocuas and trivial things, plus thoughts of suicide would come and go therefore cant see myself getting old.


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

bigguns247 said:


> Yes, just pure working out five or six times a week for the next four or five years not working (or claiming benefit before you ask) and yes, I've taken gear on and off for the past eighteen years, typical course has been sus 250 x4 per week with either 10 DB per day or one nap 50 per day, used to get me to 18 stone. The down side I used to think bad thoughts and instead of supressing them in my head I verbalisd them outloud to family and friends, usually over the most innocuas and trivial things, plus thoughts of suicide would come and go therefore cant see myself getting old.


So you have a passion for bodybuilding, invest the money with a business partner and open your own gym.


----------



## bigguns247 (Jul 22, 2011)

There are too many gyms in this small town (Keighley), There are only three hardcore bodybuilding gyms in the area, and the best of the best one that opened and closed years ago, run by ex Mr UK champion Tony Brown was having to sell more steriods under the counter to make money than money generated through memberships, sad but true. Plus If I'm going to a £3 per week gym how can you compete with that! Yes the equipment is 15 to 20 years old but weight is weight and it built sergio and arnolds body.


----------



## Nickthegreek (Jan 27, 2011)

think 37 is a bit late mate sorry to say . You could compete on the side as a hobby though!


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

bigguns247 said:


> There are too many gyms in this small town (Keighley), There are only three hardcore bodybuilding gyms in the area, and the best of the best one that opened and closed years ago, run by ex Mr UK champion Tony Brown was having to sell more steriods under the counter to make money than money generated through memberships, sad but true. Plus If I'm gong to a £3 per week gym how can you compete with that! Yes the equipment is 15 to 20 years old but weight is weight and it built sergio and arnolds body.


If i had 105k today i'd use it for the deposit on three 3 bed terrace properties near a university... i'd then rent them as University house shares, a normal house but simply rented out to 3 students, each of the 3 rooms would simply have a lock on and will fetch at least £300pcm and with 3 houses you would be receiving around £3000 income per month, you could structure the mortgages in a way so £1500 could be used for the mortgages and £1500 would be your wage for doing fcuk all. Then focus on training and in 15 years sell the properties and keep the 600k - 1 Million they will be worth, or re-invest it.


----------



## atlant1s (Feb 15, 2011)

Mate, with 105k do summit else with your money. Apparantly you seem to be happy with your economical decision, but feel that you cant open or invest in much where u live now. Well move then, start a business and twice your money for starters! Nothing serms to hold you back atm anyways. With that kinda money you can be fit as fvck and start summit good for yourself!

Bloody hell mate, you got 10 times the amount of money now than i do to try to provide for a family!!! Spend it wisely!


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Not looking to preach but correct me if im wrong,

You are more concerned about becoming a pro and spending your money when you have estranged kids?

Fix up man..


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

mate i doubt you'll make pro... to excel in any sport takes about 10,000 hours:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Outliers_(book)

http://www.theblaze.com/stories/outliers-10000-hour-rule-inspires-man-to-quit-his-job-to-become-pro-golfer/

interestingly, thats to be able to compete as a golfer, not be a champion USA masters player..

you can't BB 6 hours a day by the way, maybe 2hours a day- so it will take your 3x longer than the 6 years.. about 18 years...

As for taking 1g/week AAS..... Ive been cycling since 38, am 41 now.. last 8months on 3.6g+ of gear/week... I do train twice a day... I'm a LOOOOOOOOOOOOONG way short of winning anything, let alone competing in Mr Universe.... loads of gear alone is not the answer to being pro....

I still get asked occassionally if I go to a gym...


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

ausbuilt said:


> mate i doubt you'll make pro... to excel in any sport takes about 10,000 hours:
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Outliers_(book)
> 
> ...


I can't believe that last comment LOL, someone said it to me and I was crushed, if I looked like u I would be downright offended!!

Merry xmas


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

bigguns247 said:


> Yes, just pure working out five or six times a week for the next four or five years not working (or claiming benefit before you ask) and yes, I've taken gear on and off for the past eighteen years, typical course has been sus 250 x4 per week with either 10 DB per day or one nap 50 per day, used to get me to 18 stone. The down side I used to think bad thoughts and instead of supressing them in my head I verbalisd them outloud to family and friends, usually over the most innocuas and trivial things, plus thoughts of suicide would come and go therefore cant see myself getting old.


Does this not tell you that doing a ****load of drugs probably isn't a good idea???


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Mate by all means train for yourself but be under no illusions you will make it as a pro.

Your 35 yrs old and to be really blunt and boring you should no better than pi*s your money away on a dream..

Good luck with your training but think long and hard before yo commit to any silly plans..


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Robbie said:


> Does this not tell you that doing a ****load of drugs probably isn't a good idea???


well that and his current comments he is, F**Ked up, but its not the drugs.... everyone blames the drugs... but arnie managed to govern california, and make movies.. and plenty on here who take AAS have famiiies and hold down jobs...


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Before I comment, I'd like to see pics of his current condition, hard to tell otherwise lol


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

its not the age thats the problem, its the attitude:

http://www.karencrossansworkshop.com.au/

amazing results for a woman in her late 40s... with 5 kids...


----------



## Kiwi (Dec 24, 2008)

bigguns247 said:


> Hi all, I'm now 37 years old and weigh 15 1/2 stone with 25% bf at a height of 5ft 11. I've just lost my job and think I can dedicated the next four or five years fully to bodybuilding. I'm willing to take at least 1000mg per week and non stop to reach my goal, even if it kills me. Do you think I could become a top rated bodybuilder or am I too old and too late to do so?


As already said throughout this thread, no you won't become a top rated bodybuilder. You have obviously had a bit of a rough time plus you are at the so called mid life crisis point  It is not uncomon for guys in your position to want to do something unusual or extreme. You are looking for something to tell yourself that you can still be a winner in life and not a loser.

Well mate you arn't a loser, you have just gone through a rough patch. You have an amount of money that some guys on here can only dream off. Use it wisely otherwise in a few years time when you have spent vast amounts of money on trying to become a top bodybuilder and have nothing left then you really will feel like a loser!

I would love to be a top bodybuilder but I started late in life and I know I don't have the gentices to ever become one. However what I do have are properties mortage free and I will be able to retire when I reach 50. If I was you I would invest in something like property, nothing flash or costing too much. Rental property near a univertity is aways a pretty good investment. Don't get sucked into high risk, high return deals. Alright if you have the money to do this but at 105k you don't.

By all means get stuck into training, cycles and enjoy yourself knowing you can afford to run cycles, buy supplements etc and at the same time you have set yourself up for a secure future. I quite often wonder how many guys on here live from month to month spending all they have on supplements, gear wanting to believe they will make the big time at some point. Not very nice when at 40 they realize that this is not going to happen and they have nothing to show for it.

Use your head not your heart. Good luck.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

ausbuilt said:


> well that and his current comments he is, F**Ked up, but its not the drugs.... everyone blames the drugs... but arnie managed to govern california, and make movies.. and plenty on here who take AAS have famiiies and hold down jobs...


I just meant having previous suicidal tendencies etc - adding drugs (with side effects) in large doses doesn't sound like a good mix to me!


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Robbie said:


> I just meant having previous suicidal tendencies etc - adding drugs (with side effects) in large doses doesn't sound like a good mix to me!


100% agreed...


----------



## oldskoolcool (Oct 4, 2009)

bigguns247 said:


> Point 5 - I feel my job, social life and marraige did comprimise my bodybuilding for at least the past 15 years and from now on nothing is going to get in the way of my bodybuilding, I have no interest in women anymore as I can do without the hassle that comes with relationships. Point 4 - I would like to be a top rated bodybuilder for the love of the sport!. Point 3 - That's what I'm afraid of. Point 2 - How much do you think i'll need? Point 1 - Hopefully enough gear, IGF 1, HGH, will overcome these factors.


The interest in women could well be a problem with 1000mg a week mate.


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

Move to Nottingham, buy a house / flat here near centre as they're dirt cheap, (I do Property Course)

Not being a **** about the situation but you've got some serious underlying issues m8 from what you've said and the amount of money you've got, wouldn't surpise me if you ended up overdosing on something..


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Living in Keighley will make anyone suicidal! Sh*t hole of a place. 

I'd say go for it. Life's short, do what makes you happy. Only thing I would say though is try and make a living from it too. Do a REPS 3 level Personal Training course and get a job helping others through your love of bodybuilding. This way you'll make money and feel good about yourself and do something enjoyable.

Alternatively, emigrate!!


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

which gym do you go to in keighley mate, i work at a gym in that area and get lads ready for shows, id be happy to work with you..PM me !!!


----------



## Bamse (Feb 5, 2011)

I'd take El Toro up on his offer if I were you, OP. Discussing your plans (which, for the record, I think are unrealistic in their current form) with someone knowledgeable face to face is the way to go.

And listen to Ausbuilt.


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Thanks Bamse, my stats are Ive been training over 20 years now and have won every show i did up until my last show in 2003, my best titles was Nabba Mr UK 1998.

I judge local competitions now and help others get ready for shows, Diets, PTs ect.

Im at No1fitness Cetntre in chross hills between keighley nd skipton 

Matter of fact im just starting two lads off dieting for a local show "Pendle valley" starting Jan the 1st, a 16 week diet plan with a good local show at the end. April time


----------

